# Question: Daily EI dosing and time



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a 210 gallon planted freshwater tank, neptune apex controller for pH, lights, temp, auto feeder etc. I received a DOS two peristaltic pump unit for Christmas. 

I have previously been going with dry fert EI dosing, Dry macros (N,P,K,Mg) and micros (CSM+B) every other day and a water change (50%) on the weekend. With this new DOS system I will dose Glut and CSM+B with one pump, and the macros with the other pump. I will switch to daily EI dosing (as I can now) and will use on e of the calculators out on the web. My question: I understand the Fe will react with the P and reduce the availability of both in the tank (hence why the separation in EI dosing). In going with daily EI doing is a 12 hour offset sufficient? When is the best time to daily EI dose plant macros or micros to avoid the immobilization and maximize the potential for plant assimilation? Is this too obsessive? 

Mike


----------

